# Advice on tadpole-front legs emerging



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, my first front leg has popped!!

I need some advice regarding whee to go next... should i move this wee fella into a morphing tub now? E. hahneli are VERY good at drowning themselves on morphing you see... Oce its other one comes out, would it be ok to move the tad to some really shallow water with ltos of leaves ot haul out onto do you think?
With mantella, i know some people pull them out as soon as both fronts are out, and put the tads on REALLY damp java moss or something similar.


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes i would move the tad into a morphing tank as it will absorb the tail in about a week but it will still hop out of the water before it absorbs the tail fully.


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks, this is what I did in the end, as the other front leg popped out fairly quickly. Hes now on a very moist orchidbark substrate. 

heres a wee snap:


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)

A little more at home on land...

Thats the end of my finger... hes teeny!


----------

